# fast_cgi sehr langsam nach update



## Christian (21. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Server auf Debian squeeze upgedatet. Jetzt sind die Seiten, welche unter ispconfig mit fast_cgi angelegt sind seeeehr langsam geworden.
Ein umstellen auf mod_php funktioniert gar nicht und bringt einen 500er-Fehler im Browser.

Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit fast_cgi seit squeeze?

php -v
PHP 5.3.21-1~dotdeb.0 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan 27 2013 11:25:03) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2013 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2013 Zend Technologies
    with Zend Guard Loader v3.3, Copyright (c) 1998-2010, by Zend Technologies
    with Suhosin v0.9.33, Copyright (c) 2007-2012, by SektionEins GmbH

Betroffen sind sowohl Wordpress als auch Joomla Seiten - falls es was nützen sollte. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2013)

> Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit fast_cgi seit squeeze?


Nein.

Installier mal xcache:

apt-get install php5-xcache

und dann starte apache neu.


----------



## Christian (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

php5-xcache hat leider nix gebracht. 
Um ein einheitliches System zu haben, habe ich jetzt alle Domains auf mod_php umgestellt. Allerdings scheint das an der Geschwindigkeit nichts verändert zu haben. Der Server reagiert immer noch sehr langsam.

Mir fehlt die Erfahrung um einen Ansatz zu finden, wo es denn wohl haken könnte. Daher fange ich mal mit der installierten Software an, bevor ich hier Kilometerlange Logfiles poste. 

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mal querlesen, ob nicht ein Paket vielleicht "querschiesst", gar nicht mit den anderen harmoniert oder vielleicht sogar fehlt. Hier mal die Versionen der relevante Software mit den entsprechend installierten Paketen:


```
ISPConfig 3.0.4.6
```


```
mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.30, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.1

dpkg -l mysql* |grep ii
ii  mysql-client                                    5.5.30-1~dotdeb.0            MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version)
ii  mysql-client-5.5                                5.5.30-1~dotdeb.0            MySQL database client binaries
ii  mysql-client-core-5.5                           5.5.30-1~dotdeb.0            MySQL database core client binaries
ii  mysql-common                                    5.5.30-1~dotdeb.0            MySQL database common files, e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf
ii  mysql-server-5.5                                5.5.30-1~dotdeb.0            MySQL database server binaries and system database setup
ii  mysql-server-core-5.5                           5.5.30-1~dotdeb.0            MySQL database server binaries
ii  mysql-source-5.5                                5.5.30-1~dotdeb.0            MySQL source
```


```
Apache2 2.2.16-6+squeeze10

 dpkg -l apache* |grep ii
ii  apache2                                         2.2.16-6+squeeze10           Apache HTTP Server metapackage
ii  apache2-doc                                     2.2.16-6+squeeze10           Apache HTTP Server documentation
ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                             2.2.16-6+squeeze10           Apache HTTP Server - traditional non-threaded model
ii  apache2-suexec                                  2.2.16-6+squeeze10           Standard suexec program for Apache 2 mod_suexec
ii  apache2-utils                                   2.2.16-6+squeeze10           utility programs for webservers
ii  apache2.2-bin                                   2.2.16-6+squeeze10           Apache HTTP Server common binary files
ii  apache2.2-common                                2.2.16-6+squeeze10           Apache HTTP Server common files
```


```
PHP 5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Mar  3 2013 00:04:34)
Copyright (c) 1997-2013 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2013 Zend Technologies
    with XCache v3.0.1, Copyright (c) 2005-2013, by mOo
    with Zend Guard Loader v3.3, Copyright (c) 1998-2010, by Zend Technologies
    with Suhosin v0.9.33, Copyright (c) 2007-2012, by SektionEins GmbH
    with XCache Cacher v3.0.1, Copyright (c) 2005-2013, by mOo

 dpkg -l php* |grep ii
ii  php-auth                                        1.6.2-1                      PHP PEAR modules for creating an authentication system
ii  php-pear                                        5.3.21-1~dotdeb.0            PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository
ii  php-services-json                               1.0.2-1                      PHP implementaion of json_encode/decode
ii  php-xml-parser                                  1.3.2-4                      PHP PEAR module for parsing XML
ii  php-xml-rpc                                     1.5.3-1                      PHP implementation of the XML-RPC protocol
ii  php-xml-rpc2                                    1.0.5-2                      XML-RPC client/server library
ii  php5                                            5.3.21-1~dotdeb.0            server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage)
ii  php5-adodb                                      5.04-6                       Extension optimising the ADOdb database abstraction library
ii  php5-cgi                                        5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (CGI binary)
ii  php5-cli                                        5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language
ii  php5-common                                     5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            Common files for packages built from the php5 source
ii  php5-curl                                       5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            CURL module for php5
ii  php5-fpm                                        5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary)
ii  php5-gd                                         5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            GD module for php5
ii  php5-imagick                                    5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            imagick module for php5
ii  php5-imap                                       5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            IMAP module for php5
ii  php5-mcrypt                                     5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            MCrypt module for php5
ii  php5-mysql                                      5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            MySQL module for php5
ii  php5-pgsql                                      5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            PostgreSQL module for php5
ii  php5-suhosin                                    5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            suhosin module for php5
ii  php5-xcache                                     5.3.22-1~dotdeb.0            xcache module for php5
ii  phpmyadmin                                      4:3.3.7-7                    MySQL web administration tool
```
Danke!


----------



## Till (7. März 2013)

Erstelle mal eine phpinfo() Datei in einer webseite und ruf die auf. Ist sie schnell oder langsam. Wenn sie schnell ist, dann kann es sein dass es nur ein bestimmtes Modul in Deiner Webseite istw as fehlt oder dass die Namensauflösung des Servers nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und daher die Seiten auf einen internen Timeout warten bevor sie angezeigt werden. Ein ähnlicher Effekt kann auch durch includes von externen javascript Dateien entstehen.

Was mich wundert ist dass xcache bei Dir 2 mal angezeigt wird, schau mal nach ob es doppelt in php eingebunden / geladen ist.


----------



## Christian (7. März 2013)

Die phpinfo ist hier zu finden. Antwortete eigentlich ziemlich schnell.

phpinfo()

Da findet sich auch einmal Xcache und Xcache Cacher...???

Den Punkt mit der Namensauflösung habe ich auch schon an den Hoster weitergegeben... mal sehen.


----------



## Till (7. März 2013)

Bitte keine Links zu phoinfo Dateien posten, da steht viel über Deinen Server drin. Lösch die Datei bitte mal schnell.

Da die Datei schnell läd,es liegt also nicht am PHP auf Deinem Server. Versuch mal ein:

ping -c 3 google.com

um die Namensauflösung auf der Shell zu testen.


----------



## Christian (7. März 2013)

Ok, phpinfo ist gelöscht.

Hier die Ausgabe von ping:

```
# ping -c 3 google.com
PING google.com (173.194.70.139) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from fa-in-f139.1e100.net (173.194.70.139): icmp_req=1 ttl=47 time=17.9 ms
64 bytes from fa-in-f139.1e100.net (173.194.70.139): icmp_req=2 ttl=47 time=18.3 ms
64 bytes from fa-in-f139.1e100.net (173.194.70.139): icmp_req=3 ttl=47 time=17.4 ms
```
Sieht auch nicht wirklich langsam aus...


----------



## Till (7. März 2013)

Das ist auch in Ordnung. Und das problem betrifft alle Deine webseiten auf denen unterschiedliche CMSSysteme verwendet werden?


----------



## Christian (7. März 2013)

Ja, habe ich gerade noch mal mit einem Script die Antwortzeiten getestet:

Oxid-Eshop: 21.973075 seconds
Joomla! 2.5: 21.602120 seconds
Wordpress: 19.206272 seconds

Kann es an mysql liegen? Ich kann aber in den Logdateien nichts aufregendes dazu finden.


----------



## Christian (7. März 2013)

Ich habe in einem anderen Posting hier gelesen, das nginx evtl. helfen könnte. Würde das gerne ausprobieren. Allerdings ist der Server ja im Echtzeitbetrieb. Wie muss ich da vorgehen? Gibt es ein tutorial oder ähnliches?


----------



## Christian (7. März 2013)

Ich habe mal die apache.conf hier gepostet:

apache - Pastebin.com

Wenn ich eine Seite aufrufe geht die CPU-Last vom apache auf bis zu 98%!
Da muss doch dann was in den Einstellungen nicht richtig sein, oder wie sehe ich das?


----------



## Christian (7. März 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt mal den folgenden Parameter in der my.cnf von Mysql deaktiviert:

 bind-address          = 127.0.0.1

Damit hat sich die Ladezeit schonmal um ca. ein drittel verbessert. Vorher ca. 20 Sekunden jetzt sind es 15-16 Sekunden. 

Jemand noch einen Tipp, wo ich noch schrauben kann? Scheint ja wirklich wohl an der Namens- bzw. Adressauflösung zu liegen...


----------



## Till (7. März 2013)

Versuch mal bitte das hier:

Optimize MySQL performance with mysqltuner « FAQforge


----------



## nowayback (7. März 2013)

> Scheint ja wirklich wohl an der Namens- bzw. Adressauflösung zu liegen...


Wenn es daran liegt, dann solltest du mal die Nameserver checken die du verwendest. alternativ kann es helfen hier mal die google server zu nehmen anstatt die, die dein anbieter dir voreingestellt hat.


----------



## Christian (7. März 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt das Script aufgerufen und die Änderungen durchgeführt. Bislang hat sich die Situation nicht verbessert.

Auch das ändern der Nameserver z.B. auf die von Google, hat nix gebracht.

Ich bin am Ende...

Wer kann mir helfen - evtl. per ssh?


----------

